# Green Stool ? and answers?



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

I read through some older posts about the stool color being green, BUT no one ever answered after they went to Dr. I have had ALLOT of D the past 2 weeks. SOme just runs out an dhits me VERY fast.Most of it has been a green color. Not bright green. But on the green side.If you have had this before and have any idea what it could be from PLEASE let me know. I have not had any greens to eat, no gatorade either.ThanksKat, Take care


----------



## 13787 (Aug 25, 2006)

I may be wrong, but I think green and yellow means bile. I think I'd get that one checked out! hope you're feeling better!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Every human being's stool starts out greenish or yellowish from bile. That is normal. Over time as the stool gets acted upon by the bacteria in the colon the colors from the bile are changed to brown.If the stool is moving through the system faster than the color changes you may still see some yellowish or greenish color to the stool.K.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks KAthleen. What are the causes for it to go through so fast? I know i Need to call a Dr. I am going to go to a new one so I will not be able to get in for awhile I am sure. I am suposed to go away for the weekend BUT I have had D for 2 weeks now and sometimes cannot make it to the bathroom. My Daughter will be SO MAD and hurt if I cancel BUT my Lomotil is not working anymore either. I can take more a day BUT am afriad to do that. I might not have a choice though.Thanks again


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well, basically, anything and everything that causes diarrhea. Infections, IBS, IBD's , etc.Now some people at normal rates don't convert all the color to brown (so a fully formed normally timed stool can still have some green/yellow to it). So which normal residents of the colon flora you have and how many of the different bacteria you have may effect the amount of time it takes for things to turn brown.Even if you are a new patient there sometimes are urgent care appointments so you can see the doctor today/tomarrow rather than 3 weeks from now when there is a regular appointment. Most doctors have a few urgent care openings for people who have things that need care immediately. You may need to talk to the nurse to see if you meet their criteria for one of these appointments. The secretary usually can only make the standard appointments and the nurse that does "triage" for the office decides who needs an appointment today.Since this could be a GI infection I wouldn't wait 3-6 weeks or 3-6 months for an initial evaluation. If you cannot get into any regular doctor I know there are urgent care centers around here. For things that don't need an ER, but need care sooner rather than later. They are cheaper than the ER.K.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

HI K and THANKS. I called and I got in Tuesday. SI that isnt too bad. I did not ask for sooner so that was good enough for me. Maybe it is a bacterial infection. Who knows. ALl I know is I am SO SICK of this IBS. So sick of the big D I could scream. I started calcium agian last night. I will give it another try and see if it helps any. At this point I will try anything. Wish me luck, I hate going to new Dr's. Hate it. I wish we could ALL find that perfect Dr and the perfect medication and we would ALL feel better.Take careKat


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

Hey my fellow Kat lady We have more than ibs in common....Our names i just wanted to comment on your post...about the green stools. I get this too, not real often, but it does happen, and it always freaks me out. Some people say it's from something you ate...but that's not always the case for me. And usually when it happens, i tend to be feeling really really sick, sometimes with a fever, just a mild one, and sometimes sore on one side or the other of my abdomen. Don't know if it's a coincidence or what. But i do hope that you can find some answers, and if you do, please let me in on them. I would appreciate that. I hate ibs too, and everything about it. It sucks, and the misery it makes us live our lives the way we do. It's so not fair. But what can you do.....hope you get some relief soon....let me know about your doc. appt.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

Well I went to the new GI yesterday. He wants me to try Levsin. I am afriad to. I have such bad reactions form mreds. I will see. Have not made up my mind yet.I brought up the green stool. I told him I was told it was bile from going so much and so fast. He did not say aynthing. We then talked about me old charts and I forgot to ask him anymore about it. I guess it is nothing or he would of talked more about it.Sorry I did not get much of an answer as usual.


----------

